# Smoker Build Question



## rj2316 (Jun 10, 2009)

Got the final go ahead from my CFO (my wife) to build a new smoker.  It has been codenamed Project Smokescreen.  My idea is to build it using 55 gallon drums.  I plan on using two of them together for the cooking chamber.  It will be reverse flow.  I also plan on creating a removable divider between the two drums to make it smaller for smaller smokes.  I know that I'll need an extra smoke stack.  I've done the math for the firebox and all of the openings.  I guess I have a couple of questions.  One has anyone seen/done something like this before?  Also, when it is being used in the smaller mode, will there be any adverse affects of having the larger firebox?  Thanks a lot for all of your help.  Pictures to come...


----------



## garlic (Jun 10, 2009)

IMHO big is good. I have made a few and even though I could not do proper math on the first one, the oversized fire box works well for me.
The first cooker I built was 30" dia. X 8' for the cook chamber and the fire box was 36"dia. X 36" long. The barrel was made from 1/4" plate that we rolled into a tube, same as the fire box. It looked good on paper but when we actually went to put it together ,WOW did we make a mistake?. Actually in the end we could burn tree stumps and not have to mess with it for 5 or 6 hours. But using charcoal! (the first time we cooked we did and that was the last time for charcoal) it ate a ton! After we figured it out the oversized firebox worked very well, we cooked on it for 2 years, finally sold it and designed one by learning from the mistakes from the first one. The most recient one has a 2 1/2' tall X 3' wide X 3' deep double walled fire box (3/8" inner wall, 1/4" outter shell) for a 4' X 8' X 3 1/2' cook chamber, it works real good.


----------



## waysideranch (Jun 10, 2009)

Try a search for 55 gal drum smokers.  There have been lots built.  Hope you find some useful info.


----------



## thebodyman (Jun 10, 2009)

that is pretty close to what i am doing i have my 2 55 gallon drums welded together and i will be putting a fire box in the back i think it will work great when it is done


----------



## rj2316 (Jun 11, 2009)

Thanks for the input guys.  I think the oversized firebox will work fine too.  This will be my first true stick burner so I'm sure it will be an experience learning how to use it.  I am very excited to get it done though.  Going to get barrels today!


----------



## garlic (Jun 11, 2009)

Good luck and Hppy Smokings.


----------

